# Nostalgia back in stock with a New Look and packaging



## ShaneW (14/10/15)

Nostalgia has catapulted, over the past few months, to be our best selling juice...
Locally made juice has come a long way since I started vaping and Nostalgia is a prime example of what can be accomplished in SA. The latest Nostalgia flavours are nothing short of awesome!!!

Nostalgia has just undergone a major branding and packaging improvement, all 30mls will now be in unicorn bottles with a precise tip... ideal for dripping and pouring into tiny tank holes. 100ml bottles are also now available.
The new branding fits the Nostalgic theme to a Tee... who doesn't have fond nostalgic memories of playing space invaders on an 8bit Nintendo console or in the arcade 

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product_cat=nostalgia




Dale from Dale Vapes recently did a review of the Nostalgia range, check it out...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Dirge (14/10/15)

Like the new look

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/10/15)

Label's are BOSS!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/10/15)

Love the new branding! I know Space Invaders well but I go a bit further back than Nintendo, I grew up (that's debatable) with an Atari 2600

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skola (15/10/15)

Morning Glory already sold out 

@ShaneW any incoming stock of 3mg Morning Glory anytime soon?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (15/10/15)

skola said:


> Morning Glory already sold out
> 
> @ShaneW any incoming stock of 3mg Morning Glory anytime soon?



Apologies, I didn't update the stock count on morning glory last night by mistake... There is stock and it's loaded now.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## whatalotigot (15/10/15)

THAT PACKAGING LOOKS AMAZING!

busy sipping on the yogi chew right now!! Is the BOMB!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

